# Genetic Help yellow



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I need help guys and gals with my genetics. I really love my salamamders and got a pair of yellow ones. After the male died I learned how rare they are. So I am thinking of how to keep the color. What male should I breed my girl to? I thought about a red salamander or mustard gas but I am not sure which would be easier to cross back. Here is the females spawn log, sorry I am on a smart phone and I cant get pics http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=100281

I found this mustard gas male on aquabid any opinions? http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1342775767


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

He's very pretty and the yellow is wonderful, but I'd be afraid the blue might get cover the yellow body you are looking for. If the male comes from a yellow background however, it might work. I sure hope someone else with more salamander experience than I have will step in.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I am more afraid of red the yellow but maybe im crazy


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

A lot of people tend to get confused as to what a "true" salamander is. Techinically speaking, a salamander must contain the white butterfly pattern on all 3 unpaired fins AND ventrals, and must contain a body color that is different from the colored portion on the fins. For example, these males are outstanding-


















You can see how they've got the BF pattern, then yellow hued fins, then an almost iridescent purple on the body. Your male was a pretty good salamander specimen, but in order to keep the strain alive I'd breed the girl to a mustard gas, as this is where the original salamanders derived from. So, yes, you're correct.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

~points up at Kaden's post~ This is why I asked you if you considered mustard gas as an option. ^^


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Bambi- I never doubted you lol 

And now if I could find a male like that or a mustard gas I would be set. Do you guys know of anyone breeding any?


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Aquastar71 seems to put out yellow salamanders consistently.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I only saw one by aquastar71 and looks like a marble...


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

TaeBetta just put up a yellow salamander, but it's HMPK:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1343001845


here's a US breeder with just a ywllow butterfly delta male: http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1342932003

But no I don't know any breeders specifically.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmm, have you seen Blimp33 auctions? He had some MG for sale,
Unsure if they are up still.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Blimp33 had this guy http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1342661853 whadya think

Maybe the delta or the hmpk but not my thing... hmph the hmpk would be easier ...


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm not a fan of his back, but your girl looks like she can correct that a bit, so if you like him then go for it, not one I would pick though. xD


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I might go wit the hmpk but Im not sure what else I could do with him


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Im kinda leaning toward having mustard gas male. Now I just have to find one before my girl gets to old. I havent had a mustard sense my first betta that was a long time ago lol.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

KadenJames said:


> A lot of people tend to get confused as to what a "true" salamander is. Techinically speaking, a salamander must contain the white butterfly pattern on all 3 unpaired fins AND ventrals, and must contain a body color that is different from the colored portion on the fins. For example, these males are outstanding-


Those are salamanders? I thought people classified them in MG's .... at least they do in my country. 

I thought Salamander = lavender = purple-ish color (combination of blue and red) .... like Mo's spawn.

I know they came from MG's and naming dispute made the breeder call them salamander .... but I didn't understand why until now.

Thank you for the pictures.

@Creat: out of curiosity, was your guy a purple (red-blue) with yellow fins? Your picture didn't really show his colors clearly. Or were his colors more like KadenJame's pictures.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I thought Salamander = lavender = purple-ish color (combination of blue and red) .... like Mo's spawn.

Me too! Oh, well live and learn.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're breeding for color, then I suggest you go with a white or yellow male for a larger white/yellow fry ratio. 
If you go with a traditional salamander or mustard gas the red and blues will be dominant.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

He was like KadenJames pictures but less vibrant on the purple it was slighty washed out but paired with the female in hopes to correct that. I never got a good image of him


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I see. Those shouldn't be that rare. The "rare" I was thinking about was a red-blue combination with yellow fins - it's rare to have red and yellow appear on one fish.... I mean real red and yellow, not cellophane nor washed out red.

Hope you find one very soon.


----------

